# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne model gezocht, spoed!

## maroeska24

hallo allemaal 

Voor mijn opleiding voor allround schoonheidsspecialiste ben ik op zoek naar mensen die last hebben van acne 
en die hier graag vanaf willen. De gezichtsbehandelingen zijn bij mij op school op het landstede in zwolle en deze behandelingen zijn gratis. Het gaat om iemand die mee zou kunnen voor 5 behandelingen. De lessen zijn op de maandag avond van 17.00 tot 20.00. De behandeling bestaat uit een reiniging, dieptereiniging, lijnzaadpakking, verwijderen van de onzuiverheden, masker en een speciale creme geschikt voor acne. Degene die mee gaat moet wel ouder zijn dan 14 jaar. Dus heb jij last van acne en wil je er graag vanaf en zou je wel 5x een gratis behandeling willen hebben laat dan even een bericht achter. je moet wel echt acne hebben dus niet maar 3 puistjes want dat is echt te weinig. mocht je intresse hebben dan kun je me mailen [email protected].

----------


## Agnes574

Je zoekt mensen uit de omgeving van Zwolle heb ik begrepen.

Veel succes!!

----------

